# 3 dwarf hamsters fighting help!



## Ellie121 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello please can someone help. I have recently brought 3 new dwarf hamsters that are from the same litter all the same sex. 
Had them 8/9 days now. They have plenty of food water etc and a clean cage. 

1 is very friendly and like being held and the other two don’t. 
These are the ones who keep fighting. The bigger one will push the other onto her back and she play dead for a few seconds and squeals a lot. She don’t fight her back. With the friendly one gets on well with both.
Please help I really love my hamsters and want them all to be safe just want to make sure they’re not being bullied. 
They all sleep fine together at night. But the one bigger one who keeps fighting will even jump on her bed during day time if the other is asleep. 

I have not found any bloody as of yet or wounds that I can see. 

Thank you hopefully someone can help.


----------



## Ellie121 (Dec 6, 2017)

They are about 2 months old as well


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

have you considered separating them and keeping the bigger one in another cage ?


----------



## Ellie121 (Dec 6, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> have you considered separating them and keeping the bigger one in another cage ?


Yes I would do. The lady at the store said it would be big enough for all three in the cage. but now I'm not too sure. It's got three levels. Just trying to figure out why they're fighting first, and if I could help prevent it. But the best thing would be to separate the big one.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

It's easier to seperate them when they start fighting. Mine live in seperate cages.


----------

